# Ultima Tyre & Trim Guard Plus



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=242&idcategory=13

I bet this stuff is superb - has anyone tried it?

£35 is a lot, but I think it's worth it if it lasts as well as suggested.

Any pics of it on tyres please Chris?

Cheers,

Russ.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

you could sell me a sample and cut the cost of yours down ????


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I've got this product, had it for nearly a year now and I have to say for me it does not live up to the marketing.

Lasts months and not weeks goes the claim, perhaps in California, but not in the UK.

The sheen goes from the tyres just like it does on most standard products after a week to two weeks. When you get to week 3 or 4 the rubber just looks like standard rubber to me.

I've also found that you must apply a second layer otherwise the finish goes quickly.

On the positive side, you don't need to use alot of it.

It is as good as many wheel dressings, but doesn't live up to its claims of longevity in my experience.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I got a sample of this form Neil I agree with Neil I used it on my trim ok the shine has gone but its still sheets water off the plastics like Carlack glass sealant its been on a good 3 weeks.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi Russ,

I'll try and get some pics posted up. There was 5 or 6 samples sent out so hopefully a few reviews will pop up :thumb:

Chris


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

It is kinda expensive, I would use it as tire dressing. I use it on trim and absolutely adore it. Little goes a long way, it doesn't really change the look of new trim, and it lasts!!! As far as using it as a tire dressing, it's kinda expensive, I'll stick with the best of what I've got - Tropi-care white pearl tire dressing, which is basically SV Pneu clone, without passion fruit scent. It is very long lasting, outlasts everything I've used up to date (lasts just as long as SV Pneu, but without high price tag), it lasts up to 3 weeks or even longer on my daily driver, where junk like Megs Endurance high gloss is gone in less then a week off my tires.


----------



## Eliot Ness (Mar 25, 2007)

My experience with it in the states is it lasts longer than Zaino Z-16 or Poorboy's Bold n' Bright. It will loose the initial gloss but it retains a nice clean black look for quite a while.

For best results (longevity) it is pretty important to clean your tires of all previous dressings. Anything less than a perfectly clean tire will result in poor longevity. 

Now with all of that said I doubt that I'd buy it again unless the cost came down quite a bit. My favorite dressing (looks wise) is still Z-16 even if it doesn't last as long.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

I like the stuff, but your tyres have to be VERY clean, as said, and two or three coats so that it penetrates and seals the rubber. It leaves a "standard" rubber finish, so that shiny, just sort of new-rubber look. Wash with the Ultima shampoo and the sheen returns, and it will last a month or so, even after being subject to mud,water, etc.
Also no sling whatsoever and is more versatile than most dressings, i.e. it can be used on trim, etc., and you do use very little, which helps to ofset the initial high purchase price.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I used it this weekend

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=129281


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm always wanting this product to succeed and will be super anal about the preparation when I have my wheels refurbed. I may even slap 4 layers on after a good seeing to with Bilt Hamber Surfex HD.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> I'm always wanting this product to succeed and will be super anal about the preparation when I have my wheels refurbed. I may even slap 4 layers on after a good seeing to with Bilt Hamber Surfex HD.


Still looks nice a few days in on mine

not many miles (300 or so) but looks nice and black


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

also put this on mine last weekend...

gave the tyres 2 good scrubs with Optimum Power Clean, which is supposed to be excellent at cleaning tyres, and it certainly went on a very clean tyre. Done 400 miles so far, in a lot of wet, and will clean them this weekend and see what they look like.

Looked quite good when applied - slight sheen and certainly a more subtle look than some.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Reserecting an old thread here but I was coming to the end of the sample I was sent and I was looking for what others thought of it. 

I coated one tyre and did some black trim. It doesn't look like it goes on trim well but once dried it leaves a new look finish. It also beads well if that's any indication of protection. Durability was reasonably good too, lasting at least two months and maybe more.

On the one tyre I applied it to I found that it left a soft sheen rather than a glossy look. After a week of wet and dirty driving I thought that it had washed off but once the wheels had been cleaned I could see there was still beading on the tyre whereas my other dressing had gone completely.

My observation over a longer period is that although the look tends to disapear over a period, the dressing seems to go on protecting for much longer. Obviously I have no way to confirm this other than said beading takes place.

Anyone still using this product that can add their thoughts?


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Yep I agree with what you have posted. I think I may have commented on one of Epoch's threads about the protection from the product.

As you said, it doesn't give the wet glossy look, it gives the mat black finish of new tyres.

At the end of the day people may see it is an expensive tyre dressing, but I think the product is a lot more than just a tyre dressing, it is a trim and tyre sealant.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

spitfire said:


> Reserecting an old thread here but I was coming to the end of the sample I was sent and I was looking for what others thought of it.
> 
> I coated one tyre and did some black trim. It doesn't look like it goes on trim well but once dried it leaves a new look finish. It also beads well if that's any indication of protection. Durability was reasonably good too, lasting at least two months and maybe more.
> 
> ...


I agree with that synopsis, it does seem to protect but the sheen goes off far too quick for my liking.


----------



## k1msta (Jun 4, 2009)

did you guys notice using this product.. liquid turns to gel when apply?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

k1msta said:


> did you guys notice using this product.. liquid turns to gel when apply?


 I can't say I noticed that TBH.


----------

